# Unnamed CT journal



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought a very emaciated and fin rotty black CT betta today and I am doing a journal in case he lives. Right now he is in his cup with clean water and I got him to eat a pellet. It is a 50/50% chance of him surviving and since he ate I am a little optimistic


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck with him! I bet he'll be beautiful after you nurse him back to health!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So when I woke up the little guy is still alive.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! Please post more updates.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am curious to see his color. I am hoping he is a blue orchid CT, but pure black isn't bad either.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

My prayers go out that he survives & thrives


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So I got Ryu to eat a pellet, but he is still hanging at the top of the aquarium and refused to eat any more pellets. I have no idea if he is getting better or worse.


----------

